# super.tostring



## Dudo (15. Jan 2011)

Hi hab folgende Frage,
was bewirkt der super.toString Aufruf in einer toString- Methode?
Hier ein Beispiel:


```
Irgendein Objekt(int wert){
		value = wert;
	}

public String toString(){
		String strg = super.toString();
		return "Irgendein Objekt " + strg + ", value = " + value;
	}
```

Danke für Hilfe.


----------



## XHelp (15. Jan 2011)

Ruft die toString-Methode der Oberklasse auf.


----------



## Dudo (15. Jan 2011)

Aber da gibt es keine Oberklasse.


----------



## XHelp (15. Jan 2011)

Alles erbt von java.lang.Object


----------



## ArnoldS (15. Jan 2011)

dies sollte doch toString von der Mutterklasse aufrufen. dh:
Du implementierst eine Klasse welche von einer anderen erbt und wenn du dann in deiner Klasse super.toString aufrufst, rufst Du diese Methode von deiner Ursprungsklasse auf!


----------



## Dudo (15. Jan 2011)

Ok ich verstehe den Sinn der Code-Zeile nicht.
Was wird damit bezweckt?


----------



## Dudo (15. Jan 2011)

aso und wenn es keine Mutterklasse gibt bzw. es nur die Object-Klasse gibt, dann Schreibt er nur den Klassenpfad hinein.


----------



## XHelp (15. Jan 2011)

Klassenpfad? Das was Object bei toString liefert ist: 
	
	
	
	





```
Klassenname@Hashcode
```
, steht aber auch in den Javadocs


----------



## Dudo (15. Jan 2011)

genau.
Alles klar, danke!
Vielleicht stell ich noch ein paar Fragen.
Gruss!


----------

